# Guitarist taking up piano.



## OnceUponAtrocity

Hello all,

I've been a guitarist for nearly 10 years. I started at 16 and became proficient enough to play in successful bands, developed my ear (it's how I learned), and could do most of what I wanted outside of extreme virtuoso type of music. I was also a self-taught musician and never had a lesson in my life. I learned how to play by listening to records and using my ear.

Now, the only reason I didn't take up piano at 16 is because my parents had no money for lessons. I knew that self-taught piano was not the way to go, because I could develop poor technique and be terrible the rest of my life! The good teachers here (rightfully) charge about $25-$30 per lesson. Every time I hear someone play the piano in person, I always feel terrible because I have regrets about not doing it myself. I want it so badly.

Well, recently my town opened a new conservatory. I signed up for a "month trial" where I only pay 50% of the lesson fees and get a free course in 'how to read music.' Let me make it clear that I have zero desire to be a virtuoso musician (no Chopin Fantasie Impromptu) or even play in an orchestra. I want to play because I simply love the instrument and can no longer go without it. If I am able to play this or this at some point, I will consider this endeavor a smashing success.

My question is, do you think it's too late? Is this something I am going to have to live without? I am extremely passionate and dedicated to music (the guitar is proof), and I have learned by ear, so perhaps that will help in some regard? I am only interested in the classical style and that's the training I have signed up for.

Any advice? Similar stories?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I suggest LEARN THE PIANO.

I play guitar myself and learnt the piano after several years of guitar. The only annoying thing about guitar _and_ piano is the fingernails. I need to keep my fingernails in good shape for guitar and I need no long fingernails for piano. I had to play the right hand parts with the pads underneath the tips of my fingers rather than the tips because of my nails for classical guitar. It was cumbersome to begin with but I grew used to it after a while.

I will now answer the questions in the second last paragraph.

*do you think it's too late?*
No

*Is this something I am going to have to live without?* 
No

*I am extremely passionate and dedicated to music (the guitar is proof), and I have learned by ear, so perhaps that will help in some regard?* 
Yes

*I am only interested in the classical style and that's the training I have signed up for.*
Good. I hope you enjoy it.

You do seem like you are eager to play piano and you have access to well priced lessons, so I think you should go for it! Take the opportunity and do what you want to do! You don't have to become a virtuoso, but you would get to play some great repertoire anyway.


----------



## Jaws

*Not too late to learn*



OnceUponAtrocity said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been a guitarist for nearly 10 years. I started at 16 and became proficient enough to play in successful bands, developed my ear (it's how I learned), and could do most of what I wanted outside of extreme virtuoso type of music. I was also a self-taught musician and never had a lesson in my life. I learned how to play by listening to records and using my ear.
> 
> Now, the only reason I didn't take up piano at 16 is because my parents had no money for lessons. I knew that self-taught piano was not the way to go, because I could develop poor technique and be terrible the rest of my life! The good teachers here (rightfully) charge about $25-$30 per lesson. Every time I hear someone play the piano in person, I always feel terrible because I have regrets about not doing it myself. I want it so badly.
> 
> Well, recently my town opened a new conservatory. I signed up for a "month trial" where I only pay 50% of the lesson fees and get a free course in 'how to read music.' Let me make it clear that I have zero desire to be a virtuoso musician (no Chopin Fantasie Impromptu) or even play in an orchestra. I want to play because I simply love the instrument and can no longer go without it. If I am able to play this or this at some point, I will consider this endeavor a smashing success.
> 
> My question is, do you think it's too late? Is this something I am going to have to live without? I am extremely passionate and dedicated to music (the guitar is proof), and I have learned by ear, so perhaps that will help in some regard? I am only interested in the classical style and that's the training I have signed up for.
> 
> Any advice? Similar stories?


Anyone can learn any musical instrument at any age. The important thing is always to do enough of the right kind of practise between lessons.


----------



## Head_case

> Guitarist taking up piano.


Don't do it! It's too heavy. Might sprain a finger or break a toe.



> My question is, do you think it's too late? Is this something I am going to have to live without? I am extremely passionate and dedicated to music (the guitar is proof), and I have learned by ear, so perhaps that will help in some regard? I am only interested in the classical style and that's the training I have signed up for.


If you don't take it up now, then in 10 years time, it will almost be too late lol.

Which classical style are you interested in?

As for stories ...hmm. I learnt piano in grade school. Jaws will say 'useless grade school  
I will say those with big mouths should not bare fangs lol.

I never liked the piano. Tone, semi-tone, tone, tone, semi-tone, blah. Binary - all or nothing. Tone or semi-tone. Two tones, or two semi-tones. Three tones, four semi-tones, and 8 fingers, still tones or no tones, or semi-tones.

I preferred the flute, which I play still: this might come as a surprise, but flutists, are the last and the first of the all powerful super race ....of air benders. We bend airstreams, so that a tone, becomes a quarter tone; a microtone, or a sixth of a tone. A note, has colour and texture; its pitch oscillates with a complexity, which a *thunk* *thunk* *plink* *plonk* piano tone 
semi-tone coffin can't.

I won't get started on those white imitation pakederm typewriter keys too. What an ugly instrument visually! What an ugly sound. I am so relieved I gave up the piano. So apart from Zelenski, Dvorak and Faure's piano quartets/quintets, I don't listen to this instrument.

But don't let that stop you from learning lol


----------



## Head_case

Btw - the guitar has a wonderful variation in the texture of notes. You can play notes with different textures on different strings; equally, the tonal spectrum of each note is very unique. I suppose a piano would complement your guitar playing, although the guitar is much more portable, so much so that it's easy to practice anywhere and anytime (silent guitar). 

Realistically, if you don't have the space, a piano might be a tough call. If you live in an apartment, it's hard to dampen the sound. I think everyone I know has children who play the piano, or play the piano themselves, or own a piano (and don't play it very well). If you like it, then you're in the mainstream. Personally, I would rather learn the harpsichord if I could afford one (and afford to service it too). As a guitar player, you will already have huge left hand calluses. Why not take up the harp, and that way you can have symmetrical calluses on the right hand 

Ok - tongue back in cheek. Good luck - you sound like you've already committed to learning the piano. 2 hours practice a day, and a lesson a week, you should make your target by the end of next week (j/k)


----------



## OnceUponAtrocity

Head_case said:


> Which classical style are you interested in?


I am most interested in studying the works of Chopin, Tchaikovsky, and Rachmaninoff.



Head_case said:


> Btw - the guitar has a wonderful variation in the texture of notes. You can play notes with different textures on different strings; equally, the tonal spectrum of each note is very unique. I suppose a piano would complement your guitar playing, although the guitar is much more portable, so much so that it's easy to practice anywhere and anytime (silent guitar).


I spent a great deal of my late teens/early 20s transposing great violin and piano pieces for the guitar, so I believe this may aid me in learning to play the piano because I believe my ear is developed much better than someone coming to the piano with no prior knowledge of a musical instrument. I can also play the drums proficiently, so perhaps that will help with coordination.



Head_case said:


> Realistically, if you don't have the space, a piano might be a tough call. If you live in an apartment, it's hard to dampen the sound. I think everyone I know has children who play the piano, or play the piano themselves, or own a piano (and don't play it very well). If you like it, then you're in the mainstream. Personally, I would rather learn the harpsichord if I could afford one (and afford to service it too). As a guitar player, you will already have huge left hand calluses. Why not take up the harp, and that way you can have symmetrical calluses on the right hand


Haha, I do have huge left hand calluses. I have conceded to give up my desk in order to fit a piano into my small home. I am inheriting one from my grandparents that's a beautiful instrument. I am having someone come tune it next week. I think a lot of people who play the piano are busy transposing pop songs onto it, but I want to play Rachmaninoff. The power of Prelude in C♯ minor, Op. 3, No. 2 sends my soul into a stir. The passion, the frenzy, the breathtaking desperation! What a piece! 

I will do all the practice that's required of me to reach it!


----------



## Head_case

Oh. You're really into hardcore romantic era classical then. You would probably enjoy Scrabin's Preludes; Medtner's piano concertos. Personally, I like the thundering blast of Scriabin's Piano Sonata No.1 and the Black Mass. Debussy's mark on Images, Estampes and other tidbits is great fun, as is the ubiquitous Satie. 

Your rhythm must be incredible. I love the way drummers can do two different rhythms on each hand and keep time for a band. After all....everything would fall apart without them. Except for gals with guitars 

The left/right hand playing isn't as hard as most people think. It comes with practice, just divorcing fixed patterns of fingerings and becoming more flexible and free with our fingerings. You'll probably find the piano playing straightforward. After all - it's not like a flute or violin, which is impossible for a newbie to make a great note with the drop of a finger.

Enjoy your grand(parents)piano!


----------



## BurningDesire

Definitely pursue this  Its NEVER too late to start learning an instrument. People put alot of stock in musicians who started at a ridiculously young age, but plenty started later and became great musicians. If you're a dedicated artist, I have faith that you can do this


----------



## OnceUponAtrocity

Sorry for the late replies everyone, too busy practicing piano. 



Head_case said:


> Your rhythm must be incredible. I love the way drummers can do two different rhythms on each hand and keep time for a band. After all....everything would fall apart without them. Except for gals with guitars
> 
> The left/right hand playing isn't as hard as most people think. It comes with practice, just divorcing fixed patterns of fingerings and becoming more flexible and free with our fingerings. You'll probably find the piano playing straightforward. After all - it's not like a flute or violin, which is impossible for a newbie to make a great note with the drop of a finger.


It feels so strange to me right now. I haven't wrapped my brain around playing scales on both hands at the same time. My hands just want to go the exact same direction. I'm also getting highly confused coming from a guitar background where you read sheets as finger "1" = index. With piano finger "1" = thumb. I love it though. Maybe in a few years I'll be able to play Chopin's prelude op. 28 no. 4 in e minor. 



BurningDesire said:


> Definitely pursue this  Its NEVER too late to start learning an instrument. People put alot of stock in musicians who started at a ridiculously young age, but plenty started later and became great musicians. If you're a dedicated artist, I have faith that you can do this


Thank you I am going to try. Do you play?

I have a question for the folks here that have been taught. I have been with my piano teacher for 2 lessons now, but he's very nice. You must think I'm crazy, but hear me out. He's so nice that I don't feel any discipline and I'll be the first to admit, I need a slave driver for a teacher or I will get lazy. I told him that I have a thick skin and I don't mind harsh criticism because I need to get the technique perfect so I can lay a nice foundation.

Should I stick with this teacher or find someone more suited to my personality? Is this a crazy notion?


----------



## Lunasong

OnceUponAtrocity said:


> I have a question for the folks here that have been taught. I have been with my piano teacher for 2 lessons now, but he's very nice. You must think I'm crazy, but hear me out. He's so nice that I don't feel any discipline and I'll be the first to admit, I need a slave driver for a teacher or I will get lazy. I told him that I have a thick skin and I don't mind harsh criticism because I need to get the technique perfect so I can lay a nice foundation.
> 
> Should I stick with this teacher or find someone more suited to my personality? Is this a crazy notion?


I don't think you're crazy. If he does not get tougher on you next lesson, after you've specifically asked him to, then you need a new teacher. You are paying your teacher to get what you want out of the lesson.
He may be used to teaching children, not adults.


----------



## OnceUponAtrocity

Lunasong said:


> I don't think you're crazy. If he does not get tougher on you next lesson, after you've specifically asked him to, then you need a new teacher. You are paying your teacher to get what you want out of the lesson.
> He may be used to teaching children, not adults.


Thank you!

Another question of what I don't get with people.. they will say things like "well it takes about 8 years to build a solid foundation." 8 years? I can't imagine. What do they practice? 15 minutes 3 times a week? I self-taught guitar and was playing well (and in a decent band) within 1 year. I learned the drums in about 12 weeks (mostly punk songs, but I can still play!) It took me a few weeks to learn bass because of the guitar knowledge. Just had to get used to the fat strings.

So my question is, why do people so vastly underestimate or underrate themselves? I practice my instruments like a maniac. I always have. We are talking 6-8 hours in the summer time when I was first learning! 2 hours in the morning, a few in the afternoon, and a few at night. I would be very upset with myself if it took me 8 years to build a solid piano foundation! I just refuse to believe it. It sounds like nonsense.


----------



## Sonata

It sounds like you are an extremely passionate musician. That is awesome!! I am right now at the point where you were when you first made your post. Well, not really. I have never played an instrument, outside of noodling on a guitar for a couple of days and buying a used flute with no plan for lessons. As you might expect that flute is gathering dust!

So I am just now getting into learning to read music. I don't have an "ear" developed as you do. So I don't want to go into piano lessons without at least understanding sheet music and notation, even if I don't have it memorized. I feel it will be a year or so before I have the time and money to properly invest in lessons, but I'm pretty excited about the plan nonetheless!

As an aside: I don't think you're crazy about your opinion on your piano teacher. I'm the opposite though: I need someone to be nice! criticism is obviously important but they need to be gentle about it or I'd be discouraged. lol


----------

